# Encore natural cat food



## TwoRascals (Aug 3, 2012)

Saw this in Tesco and wondered if anyone feeds their cat this. Encore cat food, chicken version, 75% choice meat, ingredients: Chicken 75%,Rice 1% ,Cooking Water 24%
Not much carbs which is good, quite impressed with the ingredients list.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

TwoRascals said:


> Saw this in Tesco and wondered if anyone feeds their cat this. Encore cat food, chicken version, 75% choice meat, ingredients: Chicken 75%,Rice 1% ,Cooking Water 24%
> Not much carbs which is good, quite impressed with the ingredients list.


But complementary, i.e. treat food. You might as well save yourself some money and cook some chicken yourself every now and then and feed that to your cat(s) with a little of the cooking broth/water/juice.


----------



## TwoRascals (Aug 3, 2012)

I have some taurine I can mix with it. I think I'll get it as an occasional food treat for them along with the zooplus complete stuff I get for them.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

TwoRascals said:


> I have some taurine I can mix with it. I think I'll get it as an occasional food treat for them along with the zooplus complete stuff I get for them.


It is deficient in more than just taurine. Fine as an occasional treat but an expensive one.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

It is Applaws with a different label, made by MPN products, just a treat food as Hobbs says.


----------



## TwoRascals (Aug 3, 2012)

Well I bought the encore stuff and also Tesco's luxury range of cat food....my kitties loved it. I really bought in case I run low on the zooplus stuff I buy for them (Bozita, animonda etc) and also to see if anything in the UK is a good sub to buy occasionally.

The encore food I don't mind the price as it's an occasional treat for them and convenient. The only thing that I'm not so sure about is that it is made in Thailand and so is the luxury tesco cat food....do you think Thailand's pet food industry is well regulated?


----------

